# Newbie- starting ICSI treatment in Nov at RIE



## mrsmaca (Jan 14, 2013)

hey all! We are due to start short cycle ICSI treatment in November! Not quite sure what to expect. We have spent 4 years trying and getting to this point, and now that it's here feel absolutely petrified. Since referral from GP have felt very positive about the whole thing, but the last month or so I feel a bit all over the place and convinced it will not work! I know that I should be taking it as it comes and not letting it consume all my time but feeling I can think of very little else!!!! Is this normal? I don't want my negativity to lessen my chances


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey mrsmaca....welcome  is it ERI u are at? stay calm and positive u will be fine  wen is it u start? good luck xxx


----------



## mrsmaca (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Missfruity, yea it is ERI we are at! We were there on Friday expecting to start injections for long cycle but we're told I would now only need short cycle so to phone in November. Hopefully all going to plan egg collection will be middle-end of Nov! I am going to try some relaxation over the next couple of weeks. Just feel like every time I try and switch off it consumes all my thoughts!!! I'm sure once we get going it will be all ok!!!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good Luck for starting your treatment

This forum is great, girls are a great support


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh not long for u! the staff at ERI are all lovely i cudnt fault them! Ive to go up with Dec AF to start cycle 2 so the countdown is on! good luck.xxx


----------



## mrsmaca (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you Missfruity & Josie1   positive thinking from now on!!!! Hopefully all goes well for u guys too! Sure I will use this site a lot more from now on! Makes the whole process a lot less lonely!!! Xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm at ERI too. No complaints, staff are good.  I would spend the time you have reading stuff on this site and doing general research, the zita west assisted conception book is very good.


----------

